# Lawn Maintenance foreman Downriver, Mich



## brookline (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm looking for an experienced foreman or someone who has plenty of experience working with a lawn crew.

Must be very familiar with all commercial lawn equipment and how to use properly.

Must be able to solve problems out in the field including minor equipment fixes to keep the job going if necessary.

Must be detail oriented and have an eye for finding efficient ways to complete the job with top quality in mind.

Be able to carry out daily tasks with minimal supervision in the field.

Required: Valid drivers license and clean driving record Chauffeurs License is required A DOT physical with medical card filled out yearly

Job Description;

Run a two to three man lawn mowing crew efficiently with exceptional quality of work. Be able to motivate crew member and place them in roles where they will be most effective and that suit their abilities. Make reports of daily routes and any issues associated with doing them. Talk to customers if approached and answer any questions or concerns. Upsell extra services to current customers or sell new service to neighbors ect. Always be courteus and professional and require crew to do the same. Make sure all crew member are in compliance with safety guidelines at all times as well as quality guidelines. Must be available to work weekends due to inclimate weather.

Compensation will be discussed and based off experience
Commisions will be paid on any sales made.

Reply to;
[email protected]
Please include a resume with verifiable references


----------

